# Simple question-please answer for me if you would. How many ss10 stones to make an 8.5 x 11 square?



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Greetings, everyone. How many stones would I need in order to make an 8.5 x 11 square box filled in completely? 

Please let me know the answer based on 4 different scenarios. That is, if I was using ss6, ss10, ss16 or ss20.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## UltimateTeez (Jun 21, 2008)

Depends if the stones have spacing between them or if their touching


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Can't answer because the spacing determines number of stones


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok, so what is the answer to my question with minimum "or" no spacing please? In this case, what is the ESTIMATED answer based on each stone size please? 

Thank you in advance, fellas.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

ss 6 9800
ss10 6300
ss16 2186
ss20 1575


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

jasmynn said:


> ss 6 9800
> ss10 6300
> ss16 2186
> ss20 1575


Jasmynn, you are THE BEST! I truly truly truly appreciate this. By the way, what software did you use to figure it out if you don't mind? 

SIDE NOTE: The reason why I couldn't do it myself is because I bought a Laserpoint II 2 from US Cutter and the software that comes with it called Sure Cuts A Lot Pro (SCAL) is horrible. I honestly wish I'd never bought it. The information that you gave will help me greatly to figure out what I should charge my customers for any designs. Gratzi muchoz!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Sierra Hot Fix

Sent from my SGH-T889 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

Tourino - I thought you were trying to get pricing to make a square for BLING N E THING application.


----------

